# Grand Canyon Plants



## icassell (Sep 2, 2008)

Some more pix from the Canyon trip 

#1







#2






#3






#4






#5






#6






#7


----------



## icassell (Sep 5, 2008)

Bump


----------



## johngpt (Oct 22, 2008)

Nice shots Ian.

Had to laugh, though. Was out at the canyon a couple years ago, and what I chose to shoot look just like yours!

Seeing yours makes me want to go find my shots and look 'em over again.

Stopped up there for a couple hours when my son and I drove to Vegas for his team's tournament.

Wanted to say how much I really liked your shots in your thread on canyon weather, but there were already a slew of posts, so I'll say it here!  :thumbup:


----------

